# UCLA 2009 MFA Film Directing/Production interviews and acceptance...



## mykefilm (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey all, I'm just curious about who on here has had interviews and/or as been accepted into the 2009 MFA FIlm Directing/Production program?

Thanks Myke


----------



## momotato (Mar 17, 2009)

I had my interview last week.  I think it went smoothly, but who knows.  They told me that they would be letting people know around the 25th.


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 17, 2009)

> momotato


Thanks momotato!  Good luck...


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 18, 2009)

Have all the interviews taken place already for Directing/Production applicants? Because I still haven't heard a word from UCLA   
This year a lot of the schools are a bit later than normal on their decisions for directing applicants... maybe that applies to here as well?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh and congrats on getting an interview momotato!


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 18, 2009)

I had an interview on the 14th, I felt pretty good about it but you never know with these things.


----------



## Casey Cooper Johnson (Mar 18, 2009)

I am curious, when you were contacted for interviews, was it by phone, email, or post?  Thanks.


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 18, 2009)

Boy, I hope they notify us already.  It's pretty stressful...


----------



## momotato (Mar 19, 2009)

They contacted me by email.  The office seems pretty busy, it took me two days to get back in touch with them to actually schedule the thing.


----------



## apex (Mar 19, 2009)

what kind of questions did they ask you?


----------



## momotato (Mar 19, 2009)

They asked me about my upbringing, my life and then I went into my pitch.  They also asked me to list my 5 favorite films.  After my pitch I asked them questions about the program.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Mar 19, 2009)

what professor's did you have when you interviewed?? I' just curious if it's the same as last year


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 23, 2009)

hey all,  I finally got my rejection email from UCLA  I guess I will give it one more shot next year...


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea, same - got it last Friday.  Good luck to everyone who's still waiting to hear!


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 23, 2009)

Momotato...

Was that you waiting with DVD's in hand for your interview as I exited?

I was the deceptively california looking blonde guy in cowboy boots.


----------



## momotato (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by Travis Bickle:
> what professor's did you have when you interviewed?? I' just curious if it's the same as last year


I was interviewed by Becky Smith, Marina Goldovskaya, and this is terrible (I had one hour of sleep before my interview) a man who's name I can't remember, though I think it was Bill.


----------



## momotato (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sojouner:
> Momotato...
> 
> Was that you waiting with DVD's in hand for your interview as I exited?
> ...


No, I hid in Statue park until my interview.  I had a terrible time sleeping the night before and tried to fall asleep on campus.  What day did you interview?


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 23, 2009)

My little peach...

You were a sleepy head when you blazed your way in, huh?

My interview was from 11AM to Noon on Sat. 3/7.

Is the pit turning in your stomach too...


----------



## momotato (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sojouner:
> My little peach...
> 
> You were a sleepy head when you blazed your way in, huh?
> ...


I had mine on the same day at 5pm.  Marina was sleepy too, kind of made me feel better.


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW! 

This board is stiff...

You guys should read how the screenwriters are burning it up!

Where are my directors?! PRESENTE!!!

How are everybody's nerves waiting for the big word?

I'm going to get my head pounded by a 20y/o heavy wgt. Figure a sparring session will help me keep my mind off the decision...or permanently erase the concern.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm incredibly nervous...UCLA is my first choice and I have my hopes riding on it which is stupid but I can't help it! I think in the interview Becky said we would know around the 23rd? Have you guys heard anything different?


----------



## momotato (Mar 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by ninth_solstice:
> I'm incredibly nervous...UCLA is my first choice and I have my hopes riding on it which is stupid but I can't help it! I think in the interview Becky said we would know around the 23rd? Have you guys heard anything different?


Oh crappo, she told me the 25th.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't worry about it, she said around the 23rd!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Mar 25, 2009)

anyone hear back yet?


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

Haven't heard back yet.  I think I need to get out of the house, I am afraid to leave my computer.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2009)

Not directing, obviously, but a friend got rejected from UCLA cinematography this morning.

:-(


----------



## Travis Bickle (Mar 25, 2009)

ya i read that from the other thread... sorry to hear...i wonder if they will call or email for acceptances. 

momotato, where did you do your undergrad?


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

SFSU, I majored in film and minored in political science.


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 26, 2009)

Anybody wanna cut the bullock from the balls of the broncking bull and make a call to Cheri?


----------



## momotato (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know, Cheri is pretty hard to get in touch with.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 26, 2009)

Guys are you sure it's this month we hear back? I think it's really strange that they had interviews yesterday...last year UCLA applicants were told around April 23rd.


----------



## momotato (Mar 26, 2009)

I was confused too.  In my interview they said we would hear back yesterday and that the last interview was yesterday, seems strange.  Maybe what they meant to say was I'd hear back after the 25th.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope so...I don't think I can wait another month. Just typing that was painful!


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 26, 2009)

Painful. Painful is when you're waiting to be pulled from a crumpled car that's just rear-ended a tanker truck full of hydrochloric acid. 

You can hear the sirens in the distance, but a fat globule of acid is creeping down the shattered windshield in your direction.

God...hope that's blood dripping on my forehead.


I'll call Cheri in the AM. That's -8GMT for you balancer of eggs on end. My little peach, you AM fuzziwuzziness will just be wearing off.

Let you two know tomorrow.


----------



## Orientalism (Mar 26, 2009)

In my interview, they told me they would let me know their decision this weekend ... So wait for this weekend! Hang in there!


----------



## fiat.lux (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks Orientalism... out of curiosity, when was your interview? honestly, i'm past the anxiety...just numb now and resigned to the unknown... should be any moment now.


----------



## Orientalism (Mar 27, 2009)

Mine was on March 21. And as I know, the last one should have been interviewed on March 22. So they should have one more week to decide, right?


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 27, 2009)

Left a message for Cheri.


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

Folks,
I called Cheri. She said that decisions have been made and that we will get a call from the faculty directly.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm assuming they only call the people who are accepted though. And does everyone else get some sort of email?


----------



## hat trick (Mar 27, 2009)

I got a call about an hour ago. I'm in!


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

Folks,
I just got a call. I am in. Congrats hat trick. Good luck to others waiting.


----------



## kosnopfl (Mar 28, 2009)

Conratulations to the two of you. I interviewed in NYC but live in Europe. Has anyone been rejected yet? I just want to know so I can go on with my life, very difficult to plan the future without knowing where one will be in it. 

Thank you to everyone on these posts, especially the person who posted the interview process, I'm sure many people here realized in their interviews how much this information helped.


----------



## fiat.lux (Mar 28, 2009)

just to update for those who want to get a sense of where they're at...

i have not heard a yes OR a no. still in limbo. 

major congrats to the two who got in and to the rest of us still waiting to hear a YES. and to all, good job making it this far in a top program.


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 28, 2009)

Moi aussie...


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by The Sixth Sense:
> Folks,
> I just got a call. I am in. Congrats hat trick. Good luck to others waiting.



Hey Sixth Sense...Congrats!

I see you've been lucky to have been accepted by a number of other schools.

What's your secret?

Which do you plan to attend?

If not UCLA and, hypothetically, if I'm on a UCLA wait-list, would you do me and others like myself the service of notifying UCLA you're not attending?


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 28, 2009)

Sojouner,
Thanks a bunch. My secret is something that you have mentioned yourself in a previous line...

"I see you've been  *lucky* to have been accepted by a number of other schools."

Yes I have been lucky and I feel very humbled by this. I decided not to prepare for the interviews and just be very honest about everything.

And yes, I absolutely understand the importance of a fast decision on the part of people with multiple admits. 

I had a chance to get a feel for UCLA during my interview and getting admitted into their Film Directing program is a real privilege and an honor.
But I was admitted into USC without an interview. My only chance to get a feel for USC is during their April 3rd event.

So I will not be able to make a decision till then but please be rest assured that I will decide fast and notify all schools promptly (even the ones that I don't plan to attend)

Wish you the very best. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for your candor Sixth.

Hope to meet you in LA.


----------



## jesster (Mar 30, 2009)

hey hat trick and sixth sense, when did you guys interview? congrats!


----------



## kosnopfl (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just talked to Cheri, I am waitlisted with nine other people in non-ranked order. Emails should go out soon. Congrats to those who got in, apologies to those who didn't, everyone else prepare for another round of purgatory.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who got in also. I haven't heard a peep...man, that hurts.


----------



## momotato (Mar 30, 2009)

I just got wait listed.  Well, at least I'm not out of the running


----------



## hat trick (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Jesster,

I interviewed the last day of Feb.  Congrats to everyone admitted and good luck to those still waiting to hear!

For those waitlisted - I'm in the midst of deciding between UCLA and a few other schools.  I'll try to make a decision asap and inform all the schools involved.

Good luck all.


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by jesster:
> hey hat trick and sixth sense, when did you guys interview? congrats!



Jesster,
I interviewed on March 1st.

hat trick: looks like I missed crossing paths with you by a day.


----------



## fiat.lux (Mar 30, 2009)

wait listed.


----------



## Adam Duritz2 (Mar 31, 2009)

All wait-listed:

How did you find out?

I just talked Cheri and she said she didn't have any list of those who made it, or those who were wait listed...

Thanks.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been waitlisted. I spoke to  Cheri on the phone and she said she sent me an e-mail yesterday but for some reason I didn't get it. Everyone who was waitlisted has been e-mailed. I'm bummed out...but I guess I'm still in the running. It's strange that people have been waitlisted in non-ranked order though...I mean who's going to get preference if a space should become available??


----------



## momotato (Mar 31, 2009)

> Originally posted by ninth_solstice:
> I've been waitlisted. I spoke to  Cheri on the phone and she said she sent me an e-mail yesterday but for some reason I didn't get it. Everyone who was waitlisted has been e-mailed. I'm bummed out...but I guess I'm still in the running. It's strange that people have been waitlisted in non-ranked order though...I mean who's going to get preference if a space should become available??


Hey Ninth_solstice, The email sent did say we had a rank, it just didn't give it to us.  So I guess we really have no idea how good our chances are.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh thanks! I was a little hasty, well good luck to all those waitlisted...it's such a harsh process!


----------



## kosnopfl (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all, 

I was told by Cheri that there was no ranking involved. I checked the email again and I didn't see any mention of rank at all. What did your guys' emails say? It is a harsh process indeed, but we made it pretty far this time, hope for next year? Who knows.


----------



## momotato (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by kosnopfl:
> Hi all,
> 
> I was told by Cheri that there was no ranking involved. I checked the email again and I didn't see any mention of rank at all. What did your guys' emails say? It is a harsh process indeed, but we made it pretty far this time, hope for next year? Who knows.


Weird, this is what my email said, "you will become eligible for admission based on your Wait List ranking"

Who knows.  Harsh for sure.


----------



## momotato (Apr 1, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Cheri and she said we aren't ranked.  I'm confused.  She said that when spots open the faculty meets to decide who should take the spot.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

They do usually try to put classes together not just by stats, etc, but by who they think will work well together, etc....you're a person, not a number.  The highest GPA doesn't necessarily mean you'll fit in with the rest of the group they've selected.

Ah, the waitlist.

Been there guys, and lived to tell the tale...I got bumped off of two.

Root root rooting for all of ya.


----------



## jesster (Apr 1, 2009)

to those accepted,

when do you have to let them know your decision?

congrats!!


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Jayimess  and momotato also...seeing as they have to deliberate again I'm guessing we'll know a definite answer by the end of April.

Jesster, Cheri told me the applicants have to make their decisions by April 15th.


----------



## momotato (Apr 13, 2009)

I just got a phone call from becky smith, I have been moved off the wait list and accepted into the program. Anyone else hear?


----------



## kosnopfl (Apr 14, 2009)

congratulations momotomato! no word yet over here.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations momotato, that's great news! No news over here for me either...I hope that doesn't mean I'm out of the running.


----------



## momotato (Apr 14, 2009)

Ninth_solstice, don't freak out until a few days after the 15th.


----------



## kosnopfl (Apr 14, 2009)

momotomato, I saw in an earlier post that you interviewed with Goldovskaya, was that for directing or cinematography? Thanks and congrats again!


----------



## momotato (Apr 15, 2009)

Directing.


----------



## fiat.lux (Apr 23, 2009)

got the call two days ago...i'm in for directing. things are still happening so people don't give up hope.


----------



## momotato (Apr 24, 2009)

congrats fait lux


----------



## alif_laila (Apr 25, 2009)

has anyone applied for MFA animation, and heard back from UCLA?


----------



## kosnopfl (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey everyone, don't give up hope, I got in on tuesday! Now I have to decide about how to leave Europe.


----------

